# "Ladder 49"



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Just saw the new movie "*Ladder 49*". (a nice tribute to firefighters)

I thought it was very good, and depicts the fire dept life pretty accurately. 
I don't normally review movies, but I have been waiting for this one to come out for some time. Most of our dept. went down and saw it on opening day. (That was our wedding anniversary, so I didn't go with them) They all liked it too.

If you haven't seen it yet, give it a try. Bring a tissue along, because it's a tear-jerker!

I give it 'two thumbs up!'


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

It sure isn't a feel good movie. I will not tell the ending but it is not what you expect.

The theater was very quite as everyone left.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Thanks Pete I was curious what the real firefighters would think of it.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I haven't seen it yet, but the commercials for it on the TV didn't look promising, we (my engine co.) were sitting in the kitchen drinking coffee the other morning, and thought it looked kinda corny, like Backdraft. I was going to wait until the DVD was released, but now, I guess I'll have to see it based on your review Pete.

Tim


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Baltimore firefighters were on the sets to make sure everything was authentic, right down to the tactics, language, comaradarie, and practical jokes.

Andy's right about the quiet exit too.

Tim...It's much better than 'Backdraft.' I like any movie about FD, but this one stands out. I'm not saying it's the BEST MOVIE EVER MADE, but it's very good.

Maybe it should have shown them going on false alarms, and the fact that we don't just fight fires, but respond to medical emergencies, Haz-mat, gas leaks, strange odors, car wrecks, bombs, entrapments, aircraft emergencies, etc.
Also the fact that we aren't always fighting a fire, we are training, maintaining equipment, cleaning, cooking, studying....or whatever.

It made me laugh, entertained me, and even choked me up a little. That's good enough in my book.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Anyone know if it is fiction, or based on a true story?

Tim


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I think it's all fiction.

Here is the site:

Ladder 49 Site?

Turn on your speakers!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Jolly - They did show the call for the burnt toast at the house where the woman had that nice little dog (not)







. They concentrated on the tension of the job and some of the humor around the fire house but they did stay away from the mundane day to day stuff. Its hard to put 12 to 15 years into an 2 hour movie.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Funny you should direct me to the site. I went there after I posted the last question, then stopped back here to check on things before going to bed. It looks like they put an effort into getting things right. Now, I have to go find out when it's playing at th Loew's Theater.

Not this week though, as I in on days starting Tuesday, and we're doing HM training all three days. The department is training everyone to the Technician level, and they chose October to do it in. We will be doing the class while on duty, so in between calls, we will be sitting in class all day. And we are also supposed to service test all the hose in the department this month. Kinda makes you wonder if the left hand ever knows what the right hand is doing.

Tim


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Tee Hee! We just tested our hose. Fire Prevention Week is soon, and we've been very busy with calls. I have an EMT refresher coming this month, and maybe a HM IC class.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

hatcityhosehauler - I saw a thread that may help you get the right hand to know what the left is doing. Something about a Palm Pilot







.


----------



## rmcculloch (Aug 21, 2004)

I saw it last night, it was a pretty good movie. I didn't think it was great, but it was entertaining. They definately got station life down pretty good, and gave me some great ideas for the probies. The fire scenes were more realistic than Backdraft, but still not quite there, but who wants to watch a black screen for 2 hours. Go check it out. Oh and according to my Captain, that high angle rescue from the top of a building was based on an actual rescue that FDNY did a few years ago, that's pretty amazing!!!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

rm...
Where are you ff?

We did pick-offs from windows in Rescue School. Never had to do it in real life, but I've rappelled into a ICBM missle silo to save a guy. Not fun.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Seems like a lot of firefighters on this site. Anyone have a count?

I'm a volunteer FF since 1998, so I guess that counts for maybe half credit. More than half our call outs are MVAs, very few structure fires thank goodness.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

OK...someone make a poll!


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

I would like to know how many of us are here. I've been e-mailing Hatcity a little, since we live in neighboring states. Sorry for the short letter last time, Tim, but my life is not really my own. It belongs to my wife, kids, dog, boss......


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> It belongs to my wife, kids, dog, boss......


Same here.

Tim


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Everyone look for new poll in "Off topic discussion"

Tim


----------

